

Single-tasking/workflow manager - mantas

I was playing with MongoDB the other day and came up with a simple single tasking/workflow manager.<p>Feel free to try it and use it if you like :)<p>http://utasks.idev.lt
======
aristoxenus
It's cool that you did this. Not sure that sort of focus works for me but at
least you have it for you now ;)

I do have one suggestion anyway: knowing how many tasks remain ahead might be
cool. Like a progress bar, or an "i/N" counter.

~~~
mantas
I was thinking about adding i/N counter, but I decided that it may disturb.

I may add show/hide for this in the next revision.

Thanks for suggestion!

------
Shamiq
Broken for me -- I can't add a new list of tasks.

<http://utasks.idev.lt/lists/4b33dd7e6b2f6b571b000010>

EDIT: I was doing it wrong.

------
mantas
clickable link: <http://utasks.idev.lt/>

------
kaveri
what other technologies are you using apart from MongoDB ?

~~~
mantas
sinatra, heroku and mongoHQ

~~~
cfpg
Weird. I did a to-do list using the same technologies, Sinatra and MongoDB.
<http://tasks.cfpg.me/>

~~~
mantas
Hehe. Weird things happen.

